

Russ’ 10 Ingredient Recipe For Making 1 Million TPS On $5K Hardware - jaksprats
http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/9/10/russ-10-ingredient-recipe-for-making-1-million-tps-on-5k-har.html
I recently joined the NoSQL company Aerospike (formerly Citrusleaf) with the goal of incrementally grafting AlchemyDB’s flexible data-modeling capabilities onto Aerospike’s high-velocity horizontally-scalable key-value data-fabric. We recently completed a peak-performance TPS optimization project: starting at 200K TPS, pushing to the recent community edition launch at 500K TPS, and finally arriving at our 2012 goal: 1M TPS on $5K hardware.
======
tluyben2
Down because of the GoDaddy DNS thing going on now.

------
jaksprats
Link is back up as of 12:30 PDT

